# How are these cabinets?



## saswat23 (Feb 23, 2013)

*s20.postimage.org/peysufrm1/gallery_chopper_1.jpg *s20.postimage.org/4jcij6vex/gallery_chopper_2.jpg *s20.postimage.org/d2vwgy3rd/gallery_chopper_3.jpg

*s20.postimage.org/ew3ej0ebt/gallery_gladiator_1.jpg *s20.postimage.org/xpp7g0cjt/gallery_gladiator_3.jpg

*s20.postimage.org/rda2669hl/gallery_mortal_1.jpg *s20.postimage.org/4put00txl/gallery_mortal_2.jpg *s20.postimage.org/ebodgbl3d/gallery_mortal_3.jpg

*s20.postimage.org/7z986hi15/gallery_predator_1.jpg *s20.postimage.org/m6ywv4uq1/gallery_predator_2.jpg *s20.postimage.org/j1eb4xc3t/gallery_predator_3.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2013)

looks good.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 23, 2013)

which company?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks good but cheap quality of chassis from Aerocool or some other half OEM cheap company.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 23, 2013)

They look like as if they're being made by a chinese company which sells to companies that put their brand label on them- like dongguan orient which sells to many Indian companies like Zebronics.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 23, 2013)

Actually I have erased the brand name. Will reveal it after some more replies . 
Also quote the expected pricing for the four models.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 24, 2013)

^^ Excuse me, but you sound like a salesman here or sort of PR.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 24, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Excuse me, but you sound like a salesman here or sort of PR.



Hehe, not at all. 
These cabinets, especially the first one looks great. Wanted to know its estimated price. That's all.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 24, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Hehe, not at all.
> These cabinets, especially the first one looks great. Wanted to know its estimated price. That's all.



ok. I was joking, you know.
But what is the point of quering about something which won't be available in India, and even if they are available, quality is very cheap.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just for some opinion. May be these can serve as good sub 2k chassis.


----------

